# housing areas



## jojoabu dhabi (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi my husband is thinking of considering a job in hong kong and if acceptable my daughter will go to the renaissance college. which area schould i be looking at living as i would want to live near the school and what are the general monthly rental costs of a 3 bedroom villa/appartment utilities etc al info appreciated thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Kowloon Tong is close by if you can afford it. JW


----------



## jojoabu dhabi (Oct 26, 2010)

*housing*

anyone else out there got more info, i looked at above area and nothing comes up. we want a 3 bed place in a reasonable area and want to spend less than 30000 a month. if thats possible


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojoabu dhabi said:


> Hi my husband is thinking of considering a job in hong kong and if acceptable my daughter will go to the renaissance college. which area schould i be looking at living as i would want to live near the school and what are the general monthly rental costs of a 3 bedroom villa/appartment utilities etc al info appreciated thanks


the area near the college is Ma On Shan, and there is plenty of housing around that area. With the budget you mention, it will be possible to get a 3 bedroom house (in a village) and still have change from that. There are several good agents in Sai Kung and in Sha Tin who will have properties in that area.

The drawback to living there is the commute time to central. (this may have changed since I left a couple of years ago the rail link has been opened).


----------

